# what the kind this pigeon???



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

hy 
what the kind of this pigeons & what the Characteristics and advantages ????









thak s you
iyado


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Hello, and welcome to Pigeon-talk... I believe that is a type of High flyer... though I am only a racer... really smart people with come later. =)


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi IYADO, Look like very nice ENGLISH MAGPIES .GEORGE*


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, those have got to be Magpies.
Here's some info on them:

http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/Magpie/BRKMagpie.html


----------



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

thaaaanks you


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

WOW they're sure beautiful. The picture with both of them together, where the orange one is stretching his neck up, looks almost like a cartoon, they're so richly colored. George knows everything about pigeons lol, so if he says they're Magpies, they must be!  Becky is a good authority too.


----------



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

yeah they are awesome magpies


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Beautiful birds. I love the pearl eyes.


----------

